#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家所期望的變身方式...

## 楓羽 月嵐

不知道大家所期望變成獸人 獸的方法是如何呢?

小獸會選擇[5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)]
不失去自我又有人能隨時陪自己聊天  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## Baroque Boyce

稍微思考一下...
最後小洛還是選擇第五項

有時間心情不好還是太無聊可以跟動物靈聊聊天~XD(啥？)

然後變身的時候
要像GBA的洛克人Zero3的八判官那樣
全身發出某種顏色的光芒，同時進行形體變化！

小洛的話當然是找闇屬性的魔狼囉！
變身的時候發出黑光XD~~(幻想中，要給予重擊才會醒來？)

對了，其實第三項也不錯，不過在生活上好像不大方便
但是未來的生物科技，有可能辦到這種程度吧？

小洛就是想讓這個成真。
雖然再也無法回復成人類，但也心甘情願了XD

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

嗯...解除變身術...發出一陣強光(炸)

因為我本來就是龍啊，解除變身成人的法術就好啦(被打)

不過如果是我可口(?)的兒子小洛爾的話(詳情請見簽名)

那應該是基因改造，原本就長這樣吧o~Oa

----------


## T-Bone

我比較喜歡很痛的那種
骨骼增生,摩擦撕扯,肌膚融化變形,血肉翻轉....

要爽要開心就要有代價的阿=..=
那種唸唸咒閃光冒煙就變身的話,那就太無趣了(煙)

技術上,變身之後應該不會有太多機會聊天啦
我可能忙著咬人(反正都是開口阿)牙齒會癢不是沒有道理的

因為要衝DPS衝仇恨阿~(酸)

----------


## 狼王白牙

想像一下可以變身成人的鳥獸就在你身邊   :Mr. Green:  

原本想選德魯依那樣祈求自然的力量，但這句話其實有點矛盾
以人為的慾望來改造天然的外型，真的是自然的嗎..

像有些卡通那樣念一段咒語或按下胸前的按鈕就可以變成動物是最方便不過的了
如果是有些民俗小故事，要變身可是要交換契約啥的，
或是要修行幾千年 (那時還會想變嗎)

----------


## xoxxox

我還是希望與獸圖騰結下契約。賜予紋身（徽章那種）。用手在胸前畫出某文字。然後#￥……*#。但要靠自己的意志制壓自己的野性。我不太喜歡皮肉翻轉的感覺，那樣到以後可能會懼怕變身。

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)

6.與某種動物靈訂下融合(有自主權) 

這兩者的分別是

5是一體二魂共用 你跟動物魂吵架當然也不能變XD要雙方同意

6是二魂融合為一 你跟動混魂相互融合成一個個體 性格也許會改變

----------


## 劍痞

「每一種都有他獨有的樂趣存在，
「像是上頭一名所說經過一連串的轉換痛苦才能變身的過程也不錯。」

「要真能變為獸人，想必無論是什麼方法……都會接受吧？」（思）

----------


## 好喝的茶

我是選5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)
覺得這個最好玩(被毆)。

嗯……要是真的能變身的話，就如劍痞所言，我大概什麼方法都會接受XD

----------


## a70701111

在下也比較喜歡5的選項……
感覺上會比較有趣。
而且還能夠做ㄧ些商量與討論。
有必要時還能夠進行變化……好讚呢……

----------


## 神原明野

感覺月嵐的各個選目都有參考某些動漫畫引申的XD

1和2的話明野找不出哪篇動漫

3的構思跟藤木稟老師的幻獸少年(長鴻出版全2冊)類似

4的構思跟藤田和日郎的潮與虎(尖端出版全33冊+外傳1冊)類似，但是附身的不是動物靈魂，而且相符的部分也只有一段

5的構思跟拉魯古拉德類似(青文出版全4冊)，但是基本上有些是強行附身

6的構思跟迎夏生老師的+ANIMA幻獸天使類似(長鴻出版全10冊)，可是只有身體的局部或全部變成動物，而且也不是訂契約，是人類遭到生命危險時動物的ANIMA附在他們身上

7這個很多獸漫畫都有，不變一一舉出(謎：其實是自己找不到吧)

PS.4和5的選目中，其實只要用拉魯古拉德就可以涵蓋了XD



明野是選5啦，因為這樣就跟獸牆裡的鳴也和和風那樣

不過和風的主要功能不是變身是攻擊XD(炸死)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 感覺月嵐的各個選目都有參考某些動漫畫引申的XD
> 
> 1和2的話明野找不出哪篇動漫
> 
> 3的構思跟藤木稟老師的幻獸少年(長鴻出版全2冊)類似
> 
> 4的構思跟藤田和日郎的潮與虎(尖端出版全33冊+外傳1冊)類似，但是附身的不是動物靈魂，而且相符的部分也只有一段
> 
> 5的構思跟拉魯古拉德類似(青文出版全4冊)，但是基本上有些是強行附身
> ...


1跟2是來自魔獸世界啦(暴)

3其實是來自傳頌之物跟一些傳言...

4是來自666撒旦[拒絕的XXX]惡魔(小獸忘了...)

5是來自自行想像與摺紙戰士

6是來自自行想像與幻獸天使

7太多了...

基本上影響的實在太多

所以只提出最主要的想法來源

----------


## RainWolf

恩~我會選5吧~
有同伴可以聊天是一件很愉快的事呢~(怕孤單~)
如果是科學方法的話~會很痛吧(怕痛)汪~

----------


## 鵺影

在下很無趣的選擇了第三個選項→「科技的基因改造」

沒有別的原因，只因為這個選項雖然缺乏幻想，
但卻是對未來的一種最真實的期待，
如果直到在下死前能稍有榮幸見到這樣的生物科技發展，
也願意在獸化後含笑入土的...XD

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

TO RainWolf:

感覺很多獸友都滿怕孤單的呢=ˇ=(小獸也是)

科學方法不見得會痛吧 可以麻醉(?) 更何況現在誰不怕痛呀030

十有八九會找出不會痛的方法吧(?)


TO 鵺影:

選擇科技

也算是對目前的生物科技有所期許吧?

可惜這類研究似乎很容易會牽扯到[生化武器]而遭到禁止呢...

----------


## tigrisleo

靠念力變身(毆)
因為我在夢裡是這樣的
除非全心全意相信自己是獸，並且腦中有一個明確形體
用力集中精神到腦漿要絞盡的地步
否則是無法成功變身的

而且一不小心分神就會解除-w-
這種變身感覺挺累的

----------


## 逍月

我也是選5喔！
畢竟一個人時就不會孤單了！
隨時有伴很好，而且對象又是最喜歡的動物！
討厭孤獨一個的感覺...

----------


## 涼

本獸的選擇是5

這樣就有一個聊天的對象

比較不會寂寞

不過在旁人看來像是對空氣說話XD

----------


## 弑角

我選擇2~
可以來去自如    才不會被科學家抓去做研究@ˇ@


我是絕對不會選半自主的啦

如果像樓上幾位大大講的...那麼我看到的牠都看的道的囉?

如果是想要自己保有的秘密怎麼辦呢?
如果是想看腐文但旁邊卻有一個人盯著不會很害羞不敢看嗎XDDD(除了那些已經變成腐教頭的人@  @)


每個人都需要隱私權嘛 自己在想啥作啥都有另一個人看的清清楚楚一定會瘋掉的

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

閒熊 選擇 5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)

閒熊認為既然與某動物靈訂下契約就要公平的對待ˊˇˋ~
一些日常需要就難說了......!?!?

----------


## ichbinm77

個人是比較喜歡夥伴的那種感覺...

但是換牠使用身體時不就很恐怖了?

----------


## 蘭風

在考慮....
運用某些動漫裏的變身方法......
拿一個翻蓋手機,喊".......Change"(忘記前面的了,就記得一個Change)
或者拿個XXXX像自由女神一樣的舉起....(奧特曼)
大喊卍解XXXXXXXXX(名字,如武器....自己的....寵物的.....)
INNONOCE 發動!(出自驅魔少年XDDDD)
或者....找把手柄部分能擰的劍......自己能隨時變身....必須被哥哥杵一劍(DMC-4)
$@#%$@#%#@@#$@...(一大串咒語之後)..烏雲密布...啪!一道閃電霹了下去(...剩下的不說)
或者直接點...咒印1.2狀態..

----------


## 月銀白狼

第5一票
我本身就非常喜歡動物
喜歡親近大自然
能和動物共用身體是在好不過的事了

----------


## 阿翔

4.被某種動物靈附身有時會受控制變身(無自主權)
好像比較好吧？
反正翔也是地獄的狼，
動物靈膽敢不服從翔麼？
所以，
翔就算是被某種動物靈附身有時會受控制變身，
也不會無自主權的說！  :lupe_yay:

----------


## Rise

選擇2~ 
自然的力量變成也不錯阿

如果可以的話,就想卡通裡面的
劃下一些字體 (咒文那種) 就更好了 XD

----------


## 巴薩查

5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)
這種方式有比較多暴點可以玩啊 : P
狂暴型態 => 獸型態 => 獸人型態 => 人型態
自我意識無------------------------>自我意識強
lol當狂暴狀態下就是完全跟隨動物直覺在跑了
至於變身方式 
比較喜歡九把刀狼嚎那種: P
不然獸王記那種 暴出骨骼&肉+脫皮重新長毛 感覺很痛啊3

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

小狐選6.與某種動物靈訂下融合(有自主權)

能自由控制變身又能保持自我

無聊時又可跟那動物靈聊聊天

還不錯嘛~~

或是這樣子也不錯 :

1. 受剌擊時大暴走, 九尾力量爆發!! 吼!! {火影忍者}

2. 運用自身異力, 2檔!! 3檔!! {ONE PIECE}

3. 接到一聲命令便馬上行動!!! 遵命,主人! {黑執事}

{謎: 動漫看太多了= =" }

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

TO 阿琥(這樣稱可以嗎?)

這樣的話精神力肯定一流(炸

不過應該很累吧...

TO 弑角

保密的確會都被看光光 不過他們應該也看不懂吧(炸

這也算5的是缺點之一吧...

TO ichbinm77

這就要看你的夥伴摟XD

不過要當夥伴應該多少都會有一定程度智慧吧

TO 幻o煌

融合之後怎麼看到他XD

兩個意識合成一個啦~

也只能自己變成獸型照照鏡子(?

TO 蘭風

這想法挺酷的!!

不過跟動漫一樣的話

也許會被笑吧@@"

TO 阿翔

的確@@

比他們還兇猛的話應該就不會被操縱了呢~

TO Rise

因為這樣很有感覺 很酷嗎XD?

TO 九尾 小狐

小狐誤會摟@@

融合是兩個完全結合成一個意識

這意識會是何者佔大部分就不了了之了~

TO 逍月 涼 玄悠閒熊 月銀白狼 巴薩查

5的確是很理想的方式呢

不會失去什麼也能變身又有同伴

不過缺點是吵架的時候不給變XD

可以用心靈相通阿~直接交流也不會被當自言自語(炸

----------


## 蒼心

我比較喜歡第6項!

因為,有自主權才能控制自己!!

要不然哪天跟狼融合時,剛好在動物園,又有母狼再發情...

會不會就跑到籠子裡了....(狂笑)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

本人的情況 不知道該選5 還是 6比較好



> 5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權) 
>   6.與某種動物靈訂下融合(有自主權)


因為在人的靈魂走之前 似乎都認為自己是人 也不太有獸性
直到那個事件後 才初次變成動物的樣子 不過也還是有人類時候的記憶= =
另外可以變成獸人型態的樣貌
至於為什麼 真正的我 會跟這人類身體的人 合而為一 原因不明
我也想知道理由... 


(迷聲 : 喂 這是問你期望 不是你的小說啊... )

不過有時候 還可以自己對話 或者應該說是兩個人(與非人) 
而且我已經習慣稱另一個我時 用 "你" 這個字眼
一時好難改 還會以為他還在...

----------


## 雪之龍

我應該會選擇:
受到詛咒特殊型況下會失去意識變成怪物
或是2吧...

選擇"受到詛咒特殊型況下會失去意識變成怪物"
的原因應該是我科幻片看的比較多吧...= =
所以我會選擇可以自由變化的方式...
如果可以自己控制自己的話...我才會決得比較自由...(當然= =)

----------


## 卡普貓

在下選2!! 像德魯伊使用自然的力量讓自己身體變型
首先唸咒!
附近開始吹起風!
身體附近出現不明發光飛行靈體! [此時有特殊音效!]
閃光!!!變成...熊!囧! {魔獸X霸玩太多...}
不對啦!我要變成貓科的!!

----------


## Net.狼

2.像德魯伊使用自然的力量讓自己身體變型

還是能自己控制比較好
(自制力?)

然後不需要有伴在旁邊碎碎念(喂)
孤僻型的(你在說啥?)

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

第五項

如果能以圖騰烙印在身上

是我覺得最好的啦 = =

然後當封印解開之時.....((想像太豐富

----------


## 拉魯

我選擇6 

融合之後 雙方的記憶都還會在吧 所以 個性上也會融合

這樣或許是很好的方法吧？！

----------


## 獠也

我讚成骨肉變形的那種......
沒有代價...哪來的力量??
骨肉變身的痛楚一定要吧...
畢竟是變大隻.變多毛....
冒煙或發光的感覺好像沒什麼代價的感覺ㄟ...
這樣好像是一種人人都可得到的力量...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

看過一本小說~夜巡者~
裡面的戰鬥變形法師是骨肉變形的......
內容有說到：
變形法師~虎兒(母)~
[起初變形時很痛...但習慣後就不會了]
(書不在我這...所以以上並沒有照原文打....)

力量......就是要慢慢習慣......

----------


## 柴克

我平常認定的方式是   7.獸詛咒或特定情形啦
這是以前最常見的想像方式...

不過如果是希望的方式了話,
果然還是    5.跟某獸訂下契約共用一個身體吧
之前很多大都說了,
共用一個身體了話彼此也可以聊天什麼的(如果對方樂意),
既可以分享彼此的快樂憂傷,也可以得到很特殊(?)的能力,
真是一舉兩得啊~~
(狼:話說你只是想搞破壞吧?...)

----------


## 花花

如果薩滿或德魯伊不用修行的話，
似乎也是個不錯的方法。
但如果要修行的話(聽說德魯伊要記很多東西的樣子)
我會考慮6
5的風險在於如果在於跟體內的動物靈處不來的話......
可能會發生一些不好的事  :Shocked:  
所以雖然6的話個性可能會改變，
但我想選他(至少沒有5那樣一半無自主權)

----------


## 連

我選6.與某種動物靈訂下融合
雖然感覺過於奇幻，但這麽多選項中好像這個副作用最小(？
而且5的話還是有一點不便的，例如吵架的時候...

但現今最可行的方法好像是3.科技的基因改造...
但也不知道何年何月才能有這項技術啊！！！

----------


## 隱狼

我比較喜歡介於
(5)與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)    
(7)受到詛咒特殊型況下會失去意識變成怪物      之間
也就是可以隨時進行部份變化
可是完全變化會被邪氣吞噬自我
像志志尾一樣(實在太愛“限” 了)

----------


## 銀祤

5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)+1~

共用身體不錯呀~感覺好像有雙重人格XD

無聊的時候還可以聊天~

不過如果吵架的話....

痾....自相殘殺=ˇ="

但是第二個...受到詛咒特殊型況下會失去意識變成怪物

感覺很帥XD"""" ((炸飛

----------


## 第七狼

我會選1或2吧
看起來不受限制=ˇ=
而且似乎可以不限物種XDD
選其它項好像只能限定一物種(?)

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

:Confused:  我較喜歡完全沒有自主權的
那樣才可以看到那動物最最野性和血性的一面
感覺半自主的話 野性血性就會給削去一半  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lan

我選4..因為變身後我不想知道我後

來到底做了什麼事!所以我選4..讓

我沒有印象最好了...我覺得這樣是

最好的了!!~  :Cool:

----------


## 風獄

小獄選5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)
小獄本身不喜歡傷害別人
所以一體兩魂的方式小獄是比較希望能跟惡魔簽契約
小獄本身沒傷害性...如果遇到特殊情況就完蛋了
所以最少還可以交給另一半應付

----------


## 狂龍

我選6

融合......獸+人=獸人

5的話......不就是跟家教的六道骸的附身能力一樣麼...
讓別的人來操縱自己的身體...感覺有些奇怪阿...

----------


## 狂飆小狼

選了5.壓~~
一人一半這樣比較公平!!  ))笑
而且2邊都有意識,
這樣討論東西起來比較有趣(!?)
比自己在那邊苦惱好?

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

蒼鬢選的是５，我喜歡互動融洽ＸＤ

雖然我的自覺告訴自己：現存此身是活了數百年的黃狗修練成的。（誤）

以前想過一個設定：
將自身的獸化意識／動物靈喚出，並肩作戰的好夥伴。

＝＝＝＝＝題外可忽略＝＝＝＝＝
不過，竟然讓我想起：
兩個意識／靈魂，共用一體─→賀賀蘇達娜？

----------


## GOOSE

像德魯伊使用自然的力量讓自己身體變型～

呵呵
在下有橡皮鴨的基因（炸

和大自然合為一體有多好（？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我應該比較喜歡5吧

一體二魂，這樣思考事情，或者做其他的事(EX:戰鬥)

其實都滿方便的XD

----------


## 極地尋找

-w-...

大體上只要是:無限制(環境),自主型,無需消耗物,非任務,無永唱...

因為不想在某某迷之法障內變身

因為不想在無自主意識下變身

因為不想消耗交換物來作變身

因為不想RPG人物(不會好受)

因為不想再有"默寫"出現...囧

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

小狼我選 與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)~
雖然6也不錯...但如果我們有自主權 不就換成那動物靈沒有自主權了嗎XD"
所以還是5吧~而且無聊時還有另一半陪你聊天~
也可以互相交換情報 還能幫忙注意一些自己注意不到的事情XD

不過如果另一半和自己感情不太好時~應該還蠻有趣的XD
可以拿刀互砍or互咬 (嘴巴不是只有一個嘛? ((炸

----------


## 蒼月

希望能夠部用一靠任何方式
自己就能自動變來變去
完全就是看老子今天心情如何這樣ˇ

----------


## 雷希克斯

我會想選擇六吧
不過不是說要跟牠融合
有靈性的獅子(或貓) 不過不是靈魂
這樣還可以在未變身的時候保護我
要變身的時候
獅子會幻化成一股力量 進入身體
讓我變身 所以個性和意識都還是我自己的
變身!! 然後身上就會長出獅子耳朵和尾巴
身上服裝也會改變
至於那種血肉翻轉...
不像是我的風格

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

太久沒看回覆多到不知道該怎麼回了呢

選薩滿的獸意外的少XD

薩滿

大多獸應該多少都看過通靈王吧ww

通靈人其實就是薩滿唷(通靈王英文Shaman King)

所以也能同時擁有多種變身

前提是你要有那些動物魂or動物精靈的認可

在有限的法力(?)之內可以任意變XD

法力用完了就強制變回

德魯伊

德魯伊是經過自然暫時改造自己的身體

可以任意變型 不過變化時間長

而且法力(?)耗盡你會變不回來www(或者久了會變回來)

以上是以傳說的角度來講的XD

遊戲多少有差別

基因改造

就是常常吵來吵去的生化武器

實驗室出來的怪物

有可能會跟理想"有點"偏差

這電影 動畫常常都有應該大家都很熟

被附身的話

有點類似木刀之龍一開始被蜥蜴郎強站那種感覺

操過頭可能會GAME OVER的

當然也會有好的只是借用身體而已(?)

共用

我的想法是兩個生物變成兩個靈魂與一個合起來的身體

就是兩個靈魂使用一個可以變化的身體 能力 經驗疊加

可是吵架之類的情況下連一半都沒有(?)

融合

我的想法是 兩個生物完全合成一個生物

會遺失一些東西也會增加一些東西

然後能自由變化這樣ww

被詛咒

就像被吸血鬼同化 被狼人咬到一樣 而且連帶會影響到自己的精神與習慣 

現在覺得惡魔果實也不錯

可是不能去海邊玩了XDD(那海豚果實那類勒?)

----------


## 昂

5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)
感覺很好玩
可以聊天?不要吵架就好了

----------


## 幻影龍

與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)+1

雖然只有一半的主權~

但是能夠何自己選擇的某種動物靈 在一起應該很棒吧XD

如果累了
還能叫他先出來幫忙擋一下

----------


## DARK

或許是小說看太多了
我是信契約這一套的
契約的訂定除了冥冥之中的條文外
我相信還有信賴和希望的存在

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

小獸仔細選擇~選了2.4.5.6.7

貪心點~如果之中選一~大概選擇5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)+1

至少不會孤單吧.....

不過4跟7應該類似同種吧....(大概都沒有自主權)

----------


## kurosou99c

我覺得有痛過才有感覺~
自己親自看到肉體上的變化
感受痛~才有意義阿~(殺毀)

----------


## AF91N

不能像惡靈古堡那樣嗎?

那種方式我個人覺得很帥的說......

有明顯肉體上的變化...

----------


## 嵐霖

我希望...
我的變身方式為
當有目的或者憤怒時
將會變身
並將我的目的完成....或者將敵人給趴了@@

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

狩是選5

5就有點像魔兵傳奇那個很強的大叔被跟狗融合在一起
契約是大叔睡一次變狗，狗睡三次變大叔

戰鬥時想個對策或聊聊天都不錯

看到薩滿，我突然想到《巫妖電視王》
一群人惡搞魔獸世界的成品，很好笑

啊....有點離題了

結論:我覺得以血和契約的方式融合也不錯

血肉翻轉媽......暫不提

----------


## 羽翔

我是選5.與某種動物靈(賢者(賢狼?)之石?(噴)訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)
((我要跟黑影簽契約啦!!!(诶不

不過~

其實每一個選項都是有優點和缺點的XD

如果是優點的化~...

就是在戰鬥或是思考時另一方的靈魂(對方)可以提供依些意見

無聊時也可以聊聊天~xd

不過如果吵架的話可能會有點麻煩呢~!((不過我跟黑影是不會吵架的XD!!(?

那變身過程麻~....

身體周圍(從腳下?)出現黑影(?)把身體包覆蓋住

然後過了一下後黑影團破裂~

之後就變身完畢~

過程不用2秒!((好快?

不過感覺沒什麼代價呢=w=

但是如果是由自己決定的話就是這樣~XD

還有當然我是變成狼獸人摟!((雖然比較想變成完全黑影(噴

種族:天界闇黑六翼黑影魔狼族((好長

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我選其它

我想像鋼鍊裡的合成獸

可以自主變

但不想當軍人

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我選1~~~
我只要求短時間的變身就好了
畢竟我還是要有朋友的嘛!
讓他們見到這個樣子的我一定會被嚇到

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

只要能變身

什麼方法都可以XD

但是自身要有意識

否則就不好玩了

之前玩魔獸世界

德魯伊 薩滿都可以變身

感覺很威耶

我是玩薩滿

變狼的時候 有說不出的快感^^

----------


## dh52339237

我想要融合，

因為可以自由控制身體，

也可以變成動物

如果真能這樣的話，

那真是太滿足了~~~

----------


## 路過的狗

6.與某種動物靈訂下融合(有自主權)

這樣變身才比較方便啦

可以看場合變身XD

變來嚇人(炸

----------


## 岡日森格

我想要擁有能力
跟一個獸靈簽訂契約聽起來不錯
啥?
還有芬自主根半自主喔
我不喜歡虐待動物
那還是半自主吧
這樣感情比較好XD
(其實是有危險的時候他要救我 否則...)

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

5.與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權)+1

畢竟那動物靈也算是一個生命吧

所以還是半自主的好

無聊時可以跟他聊聊天

在打鬥的話還可以一起想辦法

這樣的話就不會無聊了

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

解除變形術 發出一陣光之後顯示自己原來的面貌(啥

本來就是龍 只是平常用變形術變成人類的樣子這樣(?

----------


## 狂風狼

本狼選的是(五)與某種動物靈訂下契約共用身體(半自主權

2個魂魄再同一個身體裡，應該很有趣吧，無聊時可以聊聊天，

戰鬥時還可以邊打邊討論戰術。

----------

